# Quick question about feeding bones



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi ,ive ordered Buddy some Turkey backs from Natural Instinct as he really really enjoys his chicken wings.

Should i smash them up a bit before i give them or should i just leave him to it?Has anyone else given their poo's these?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

not given turky back but have given turky wings and chicke crcases. depending on the size i would possible split them in half, but dont see the point in bashing them up, thats what their teeth are for and he will enjopy it more.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Ok i think i will watch him eat it first to see how he goes theres alot of meat on them ,also because he's 9mths has everyone cut back to one meal aday or do you all still give something for breakfast?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Sorry Donna, not given those to Obi yet so will be interested to hear how Buddy likes them?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

its up to you, whether you feed once or twice.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Mine have chicken backs whole and Turkey necks whole.

The turkey back whole is good because to be honest bigger pieces means they are more inclined to chew them properly as smaller bits they can just gulp down.

If you feel it is too big- just cut it in half and give half and see how he gets on with it.

He will love them


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks ive just been on the website and read the reviews yes your right give him whole the reviews say he could take a while to chew through it i will let you know how he gets on,mind you builders have started work out in the garden today and theve pilled mounds of soil everywhere so i darnt let Buddy out there i know he'll head staright for them.
Can i ask if you feed bones inside what do you do about hygeine?


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Thanks ive just been on the website and read the reviews yes your right give him whole the reviews say he could take a while to chew through it i will let you know how he gets on,mind you builders have started work out in the garden today and theve pilled mounds of soil everywhere so i darnt let Buddy out there i know he'll head staright for them.
> Can i ask if you feed bones inside what do you do about hygeine?


Donna when I feed mine inside - I let them eat on the kitchen floor as it's only lino and I clean it up with this super duper pet disinfectant I got off ebay that they use in kennels etc...

Some people I know use an old towel and put that down and then you can just wash that on a hot wash.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I feed mine on the kitchen floor too then wash it. It's bit of a bore but if they take bones outside they get so filthy. I have looked at the turkey backs too and wondered about them. They don't look very easy to cut in half , I have difficulty enough cutting up the lamb ribs. Let us know how Buddy gets on please.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Do let us know how he get on with the turkey backs.

Re the amount of meals, I still give Bess 3 meals a day - she generally reminds me by coming over and looking up expectantly when it's getting near to mealtime, then wolfs it down in seconds .... so I guess she still needs it! She's very active and quite lean.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Ok - so after reading another thread about teeth problems and hearing advice that bones are good for cleaning teeth (I was hoping dogs would be like cats and manage to keep clean teeth on kibble) I am beginning to think I should treat Lolly to a bone occasionally!
I'm not very good with meat and bones (I can't eat meat on a bone personally so no chicken drumsticks for me) so any advice on what to ask a butcher for and any thing I should be aware of when feeding a bone will be gratefully received


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I went to our farm shop today and the butcher very kindly gave me a whole bag of lamb ribs for free. These are great for their teeth. Have put a load in the freezer

As for the chicken backs - I find these pretty easy to either cut through with a knife or a pair of strong scissors. The bones are surprisingly soft.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Daisy is one and I still give her two meals per day. I put Daisy's bone on towel or in a bowl. To be honest iot doesnt matter where I put it she will pick it up and take it into her bed to eat. She did that with a ***** of tripe the other day...!  Time for another new bed maybe...?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Sezra said:


> Daisy is one and I still give her two meals per day. I put Daisy's bone on towel or in a bowl. To be honest iot doesnt matter where I put it she will pick it up and take it into her bed to eat. She did that with a ***** of tripe the other day...!  Time for another new bed maybe...?


or a vinyl one so you can wipe it up! eek


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

As promised some pics 
I decided to feed him abit earlier tonight as i wanted to give him the turkey back outside,it is quite large and i tryed to cut in half but i think its still a little frozen so i couldnt do it .
Buddys just been looking at it and licking it son far ...it could be a long night !


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Up date just checked on him and he's tucking in (well trying to!)I think half would of been enough for him really.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

1- Buddy is gorgeous!
2- that is a HUGE chunk of meat!!!!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

1. Thanks
2. Your right it's HUGE!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

That's fine- let him enjoy it  

I weigh mine so next time if you are a bit unsure weigh it so you still are giving him the correct amount for his weight.

I give Milly about 100g and Monty 150g of RAW per meal, although sometimes more. Sometimes you can cut things in half and not quite enough so I give them the whole lot, but just don't do it it all the time. You know what they are like not as if they will say " no more mum I am full" 

Bones can weigh a lot too-some some is all bone and not much meat.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Blimey he's eatten nearly half already !!

Yea thanks m&m mummy,on the NI website it did say these backs would be a meal replacement for a med-lge dog and i would say Buddy is def a med size dog.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

OMG theres only a small piece left and im sure i saw Buddy with a big grin on his face ive never seen him so happy


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahahha when he comes back in he will be so content!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Buddy is gorgeous - I love the middle pic - he looks soooo cute! I'm sure he's very happy right now.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Donna....I am very Jealous of your green grass by the way....we are having a bit of a snow storm today.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

DONNA said:


> OMG theres only a small piece left and im sure i saw Buddy with a big grin on his face ive never seen him so happy


 I love watching mine eat especially when you know they are enjoying it.

Milly my cavapoo only has small teeth yet she eats bones quicker than Monty. She gets on with it and he faffs around!! ( sounds about right eh girls!!! )


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Donna....I am very Jealous of your green grass by the way....we are having a bit of a snow storm today.


Snows all gone here thank god,weve had a couple of spring like really warm days here ,i even saw a man mowing his lawn the other day???? Its feb !!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

OMG cutess thing ever ,i thought he'd ate everything but no there was a small piece left which he found this morning he then proceded to walk around the garden looking for the best place to hide it 
Under this stone ...NO
behind the shed.....NO
In the big pile of sand soil and rubble that the JCB digger has just dug up .....PERFECT!!!

He was covered this morning but we just couldnt help laughing while he dug away and buried it ,he's just gone out there and dug it up again bless him.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Awww bless him- so sweet.

Well I think you can say that Turkey backs are Buddys fav at the moment


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

SO adorable!!!!!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I KNOW I LEFT IT IN HERE SOMEWHERE


----------



## carwin (May 5, 2011)

Like the pictures.

Tilly brings sticks back from walks & lays in the garden & destroys them, so these turkey backs seem like a good idea.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I've never thought of turkey backs before. Milly is struggling a bit with her NI food, sometimes she woofs it down, other times she ignores it. Not sure what to do for the best, swap to something else, or persevere. tbh, I have tried other meals, ie Natures Menu, but she's just a on/off with those as well, more off than on.

I did give Milly a lamb rib, which I'd bought from NI. She ate it, but promptly sicked it up. I think it was too fatty for her.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I'd give them a go Buddy loved it,Sometimes Buddy will leave his food in the bowl for 15-20 mins before he decides to go and eat it usually the morning fed thats why ive been alternating with two chicken wings in the morning which he eats straight away!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

DONNA said:


> I'd give them a go Buddy loved it,Sometimes Buddy will leave his food in the bowl for 15-20 mins before he decides to go and eat it usually the morning fed thats why ive been alternating with two chicken wings in the morning which he eats straight away!


I did try and chicken wing, but it turned into a bit of a farce. 

I give the wing to Millie, she seemed happy with it and took it. Next thing it has totally disappeared  Crikey, I thought! That was quick she must have lost it  So after a quick look, couldn't find it. The panic  I hope she hasn't swallowed it in one. She had this really odd look on her face.

I opened her mouth ready to put my hand down her throat, but luckily found the whole wing inside her mouth hiding.  I don't think she knew what to do with it.  Mind neither did I, so I gave up and threw it away.

How do you introduce wings


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Yep my two will gulp them down.

Two things really Julie to introduce them to wings : either hold onto the end so they can't take it whole and it makes them eat more slowly- but watch your fingers!!

Or bash it with a kitchen mallet or rolling pin so you bash up the bones a bit- so if she does gulp at least bones are a bit smashed.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

thats another reason i feed frozen, is slows them down and forses them to chew. but my girls are normaly ok, delta sometimes shushes if she think one of the others is going to finish first and get another one.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddy seemed fine i watched him and he chomped his way through it ,yes i would bash it first to break the bones up abit and give still abit frozen like Kendal said then give her to take outside and watch through a window (i found if i went out there he wouldnt eat he thought i was going to take it back so kept running off with it ha ha)


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Right, I'll give it a go again. A part frozen, bashed up wing. I'll hold it to start with and see how we progress. I'll let you know how I get on. 

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Julie, Dexter is exactly like Millie with food, he is just not bothered about it nor any treats either really. He often yawns when I put his food down (NI) and strolls towards it like he isn't interested. Bonnie on the otherhand lives to eat. She would eat her own food and all of Dexter's if she was allowed to. She gobbles her food in the most unladylike frenzy! They both eat chicken wings or lamb ribs (not frozen) every day. I gave them medium sized fresh sardines once but they both swallowed them whole like you would swallow a tablet!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Gosh, the thought of them swallowing a whole sardine in one, did make me chuckle.

I had Lolly round here tonight and I know she tucked into Millie's NI dinner that she hadn't touched. So a little later I gave Millie some more and held Lolly, who was chomping at the bit to get to the food. Luckily, Millie just ate her food, rather unhurried, but at least she ate it.

Yesterday, for the first time ever, she actually asked for her breakfast and ate it  Today the complete opposite  Just can't win.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Quick question im sure someone said they give their dogs pilchards ,ive only managed to find them in tom sauce are they ok??


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Quick question im sure someone said they give their dogs pilchards ,ive only managed to find them in tom sauce are they ok??


I have never given mine pilchards yet-but yes know others whom give the ones in Tom sauce.


----------

